# What just happened......



## justturnin (Nov 22, 2013)

So tonight mama scheduled a "Make-over Party" for my 4 year old and two friends. PERFECT I thought. I picked the girls up early from daycare and watched them until mama got home. While I waited I would take quick trips to the shop and got the heater on and some things out of the garage to put away. I was gonna spend the night in the shop cleaning, listing to the radio and enjoying a couple of beers. So mama gets home and the make-overs start. I say SEEEE YA....... Mama looks at me w/ her think again look and now I have been tasked w/ make-over dooties. What just happened??????? 

Don't get me wrong, I love spending time w/ my family but this is not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 22, 2013)

Sometimes a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2013)

Tell her as part of the makeover u are going to turn some wooden jewelry
:undecided:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2013)

And some times a man's gotta do what mama says!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 22, 2013)

I live with 3 women. My wife and my 2 daughters. I can't count how many times I was "made over" when the girls were smaller. Now that they are older (20 and 15) I miss those days, when dad was their world and could do no wrong. They are only young for a short period of time........cherish it because it goes by very quickly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Sometimes a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


And sometimes a good burp, fart, and some scratching will get em to leave you alone. LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris how did you look after the make over?? I sympathize- had 4 yr old granddaughter't birthday and went to the shop but the neighbor's girls-twins-4 started crying -no papa Mike. I had to come in- nothing quite like the decibel level that a bunch of 4 yr olds can reach!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin (Nov 23, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Chris how did you look after the make over?? I sympathize- had 4 yr old granddaughter't birthday and went to the shop but the neighbor's girls-twins-4 started crying -no papa Mike. I had to come in- nothing quite like the decibel level that a bunch of 4 yr olds can reach!!!!!!!!!!!!



Didn't go to bad. No make-over for me. Mama made the girls in to princesses and I was her Gofer/Disciplinarian.......... Today I have to get some shop time. It was a cold and wet 42* last night and the shop was nice and toasty inside when I went to turn everything off, it was a good test for the insulation and heat. I still need to tighten up the gables and take the ply off the doors to fill them but it is a great improvement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

